Ask HN: What are your favorite (free) IDEs for different languages? - s0rin
======
acgIssues
So far, Unix as IDE[1] is my favorite for all of them. Debugging is a bit of a
pain sometimes, but can make it work.

[1]: [https://sanctum.geek.nz/arabesque/series/unix-as-
ide/](https://sanctum.geek.nz/arabesque/series/unix-as-ide/)

------
nwrk
With all the plugins in da mix, considering VSCODE as IDE. Not looking back
and thanks vscode team for vibrant development.

